# waders?



## Dykeskl (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm wanting to buy my first pair of waders, I want to get some breathable waders but having a hard time finding some to fit me. I am a horizontily gifted and vertically challenged. If you know of some waders that are heavy set freindly please let me know.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

You will geta lot of Simms props but I love my William Joseph Drynamics so far. Great price, great waders and great customer service. They come in lots of size combinations and you can talk to a sales rep from the good Old USA if you need more information. Read their unconditional lifetime warranty too. 
http://www.williamjoseph.net/gear.php?userChoice=Drynamic-wader

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

You're right, Mac, but my Simm's prop is different to most. I am very happy with their bottom-of-the-line Freestones. I'd swing by Fishing Tackle Unlimited at Fuqua and the Gulf Freeway and try on a pair. They have about a zillion height/girth combinations and just might meet your challenge...

http://www.simmsfishing.com/shop/waders/freestone-stockingfoot.html


----------



## SaltwaterJunkie (Jun 25, 2011)

Yep....Simms are the way to go.


----------



## TX522034 (Jul 21, 2013)

Just bought my first pair of Simms as well as some ocean tek boots!!! Can't wait to try them out this winter, had to send waders into Simms to get bigger socks sewed on.


----------



## DirectDrive (Dec 17, 2009)

Been using Simms since '96 but IMHO their customer service has been a little "challenged" lately, IME.
If I was shopping now for breathable waders I would look at Dan Bailey's or Redington.


----------

